# what causes the water to break?



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Can the baby itself actually break your water? I am just curious...some of this little guys movements are so strong I wonder if he could just poke right through it!!! LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Well hopefully you've been nourishing yourself well, which will greatly help your waters remain intact until well into labor. Most often the waters are broken by a pressure from the baby or the contractions.


----------



## sbandjsmom (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure DD broke the amniotic sack with a strong hiccup -- on my due date, no less. Serious labor (contractions 3 minutes apart) started 30 minutes later... so it was clearly time!

-Michelle


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

for me, pushing broke my water both times.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

My OB broke mine...

I was at 10 cm and "the sac was bulging"

She broke them, and 15 minutes later, out popped Katie.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Mine broke about a day before contractions began...but I was already at 42+ weeks so it had put up with a lot of wiggling from a very big/active babe!

Most times the water breaks due to contractions or the babe's position as birth begins...but things like infection or poor nutrition can weaken the bag of waters and lead to sPROM. So if you're healthy, and have been taking care of yourself, and your birth time is more than a few weeks away then your babe is probably safe no matter how much "kung fu fighting" they decide to do in there!









But since you're pretty close to the birth I'd be prepared for some leaking or popping! Best wishes for a swift and happy birth!


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I don't think the baby can poke through, those membranes are tough!

With my first and third, the membranes ruptured during pushing. With my second, they ruptured prior to the onset of labor. The difference with that pregnancy was that I had an amniocentesis at 20 weeks and I am convinced it weakened the membrane, causing it to rupture late in my pregnancy.

ND


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My bag was weakened by excessive bleeding (so we think) in my 1st and 2nd trimester, leading it to rupture at 20 weeks. No infection, good nutrition.


----------



## laralee16 (Nov 12, 2005)

Mine broken when I was....ummm doing the dirty with myself, lol. I think that is the correct term to use here. Then my contractions started about 2 hours later.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laralee16* 
Mine broken when I was....ummm doing the dirty with myself, lol. I think that is the correct term to use here. Then my contractions started about 2 hours later.









:

That would certainly put me off my stride.

I was 42 weeks with DD and desperate for labor to start but that never worked for me!


----------

